# trans fats



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Τι προτείνετε;


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Αν εννοείς αυτά, τότε τρανς λιπαρά (οξέα).

Για ουσιαστικές προτάσεις όμως, σε διατροφολόγο και καρδιολόγο, μακριαπομάς.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 15, 2011)

Τα _cis/trans_ κανονικά μένουν στα λατινικά, αλλά υποθέτω ότι ο συγκεκριμένος όρος έχει περάσει στην καθομιλουμένη (βλέπω ότι και στο λήμμα της βίκης δεν γράφει το trans με πλάγια).


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Σωστόστ! :) Η χρήση του στην καθομιλουμένη φαίνεται και από τα πολλά ευρήματα σε εφημερίδες, 
Είναι και τα τρανσφυλικά στη μέση (ή μάλλον, από τη μια ή/και την άλλη) και, όσο να 'ναι, έχει διαδοθεί το τρανς ελληνογραμμένο, έστω και από σπόντα.

Υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σις λιπαρών, στο σις κεμπάπ. Για ένα καλό τας κεμπάπ από την άλλη, εγώ τουλάχιστον ή ταν ή επί τας.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Bliss (το να βάζεις μια ολιγόλογη ερώτηση και να περιμένεις να πέσουν απαντήσεις). 
Βήμα δεύτερο: είναι συνώνυμο το «υδρογονοποιημένα λίπη» και μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί παράλληλα ή θα το περιορίζαμε έτσι;


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Καλημέρα.

Τα _μερικώς υδρογονωμένα_ λίπη και τα τρανς λιπαρά είναι σύνολα που τέμνονται, αλλά γιατί να τα μπλέξεις;
Άσε που η μερική υδρογόνωση μπορεί να μετατρέψει τα cis σε trans και θα μπλέξουμε τα λίπη και τα έλαια και τα μπούτια μας στο τέλος.

Βίκη: 
Trans fat is the common name for _unsaturated_ fat with trans-isomer (E-isomer) fatty acid(s). Because the term refers to the configuration of a double carbon-carbon bond, trans fats are sometimes _monounsaturated or polyunsaturated, but never saturated_.
...
The process of hydrogenation adds hydrogen atoms to unsaturated fats, eliminating double bonds and making them into partially or completely saturated fats. However, partial hydrogenation, if it is chemical rather than enzymatic, _converts a part of cis-isomers into trans-unsaturated fats_ instead of hydrogenating them completely.


----------



## nickel (Nov 15, 2011)

Τι μαθαίνω!

Οι συσκευασίες αρκετών τροφίμων πλέον αναφέρουν την έκφραση 'μερικώς υδρογονωμένα λίπη'. Λίγοι, όμως γνωρίζουν πως πίσω από τη δυσνόητη αυτή λέξη κρύβονται τα τρανς λιπαρά.

Έχει πλάκα, όταν δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου με κάποιον χώρο, να ανακαλύπτεις την ορολογία του που σου διέφευγε παντελώς. Και ταυτόχρονα ότι ο άλλος κόσμος την έχει ψωμοτύρι.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Εξαρτάται τι τυρί. Μα βαλτός είσαι πρωινιάτικα και δεν έφαγα πρωινό ακόμα; 

Τρανς λιπαρά οξέα: επιτυχημένη απαγόρευση στα εστιατόρια [της Νέας Υόρκης]
...
Τον Δεκέμβριο του 2006, το δημοτικό συμβούλιο της πόλης αποφάσισε να ξεκινήσει τη σταδιακή κατάργηση των τρανς λιπαρών οξέων από όλα τα σημεία πώλησης έτοιμου φαγητού - στα οποία συμπεριλαμβάνονταν τα εστιατόρια, οι σχολικές καντίνες και οι καντίνες στους δρόμους.

Έως τον Νοέμβριο του 2008, περισσότερα από 98% των εστιατορίων της πόλης είχαν σταματήσει να χρησιμοποιούν αυτά τα τεχνητά τρανς λιπαρά για το μαγείρεμα, το τηγάνισμα και το ψήσιμο, όπως αναφέρουν ερευνητές στο Annals of Internal Medicine.
...
Όταν υιοθετήθηκε το περιοριστικό μέτρο στη Νέα Υόρκη, ορισμένοι επικριτές είχαν μιλήσει για μέτρο «Οργουελιανού» τύπου, ενώ άλλοι ανησυχούσαν ότι θα ήταν δύσκολο για τους εστιάτορες να βρουν κατάλληλους υποκαταστάτες των τρανς λιπαρών οξέων. 

Ωστόσο, η υποκατάσταση αποδείχθηκε ομαλή, ενώ τα εστιατόρια της πόλης αναφέρουν ότι η εφαρμογή του μέτρου δεν τους δημιούργησε κανένα πρόσθετο κόστος. 


*Face the Fats*, American Heart Association

*Χημεία & Σύγχρονα Θέματα Διατροφής*


----------



## Zazula (Nov 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> Bliss (το να βάζεις μια ολιγόλογη ερώτηση και να περιμένεις να πέσουν απαντήσεις).


Θα σου πω εγώ bliss όταν δεις πού σε στέλνω που το είχαμε ξαναναφέρει (κι όπου λέω ότι το cis-/trans- είναι πλέον παρωχημένο): http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αφυλικό-άτομο)&p=114875&viewfull=1#post114875.


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

nickel said:


> [...]Έχει πλάκα, όταν δεν ασχολείσαι καθόλου με κάποιον χώρο, να ανακαλύπτεις την ορολογία του που σου διέφευγε παντελώς. Και ταυτόχρονα ότι ο άλλος κόσμος την έχει ψωμοτύρι.



Αν παλεύεις με τέτοια θέματα, χρήσιμο είναι και αυτό: *Αγγλοελληνικό-Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό Όρων Βιομηχανικής Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας* του ΕΛ.ΙΝ.Υ.Α.Ε.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 15, 2011)

daeman said:


> Υψηλή περιεκτικότητα σις λιπαρών, στο σις κεμπάπ. Για ένα καλό τας κεμπάπ από την άλλη, εγώ τουλάχιστον ή ταν ή επί τας.



 



daeman said:


> Καλημέρα.
> 
> Τα _μερικώς υδρογονωμένα_ λίπη και τα τρανς λιπαρά είναι σύνολα που τέμνονται, αλλά γιατί να τα μπλέξεις;
> Άσε που η μερική υδρογόνωση μπορεί να μετατρέψει τα cis σε trans και θα μπλέξουμε τα λίπη και τα έλαια και τα μπούτια μας στο τέλος.



Έτσι ακριβώς!



daeman said:


> Αν παλεύεις με τέτοια θέματα, χρήσιμο είναι και αυτό: *Αγγλοελληνικό-Ελληνοαγγλικό Λεξικό Όρων Βιομηχανικής Υγιεινής και Ασφάλειας* του ΕΛ.ΙΝ.Υ.Α.Ε.



Αυτό είναι καλό - ευχαριστώ για το λινκ!


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 15, 2011)

Εγώ πάλι βλέποντας αυτό το νήμα κατάλαβα ότι θα μιλούσες για λεξιπλασίες και για τα λίπη του μεταφραστή που συσσωρεύονται από το καθισιό στην καρέκλα και την ακατάπαυστη όρεξη για σοκολάτα! :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2011)

Άντε ντε, τι κάθεσαι; Με την τρανσαλάτα, δεν πάει λίγο κοψιδάκι; :)

The Fat Man - Fats Domino


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 15, 2011)

Συγγνώμη αλλά δεν γινόταν να κρατηθώ μετά την πάσα του δαεμάνου και σας παρουσιάζω το τραγούδι του επαγγελματία μεταφραστή!


----------

